# Hunting in Gloucestershire



## skewby (4 August 2008)

Hi everyone

I have never hunted before, and would like to take my horse (he's never been either) for the first time this season!  (He's going to think he's died and gone to Heaven!)

I am based in Stroud, Gloucestershire, and have quite a wide choice of hunts around the area.  I know people who hunt with the Beaufort but have been advised not to go with them first time out, as they are very fast, jump huge stuff and won't be so tolerant if my lad misbehaves at all (this is only what I've been told, not saying any of it is actually the case!).

I can also get to the Berkeley, VWH, Cotswold, North Cotswold, and probably a few more I've forgotten now!  So does anyone on here hunt locally to me, and if so, can you give me any idea what the riding is like and what might be suitable for us?  He's a heavyweight draught cross with a bold jump, though I am not so bold (one of the reasons for going, lol!).  He's not that experienced at jumping, though we are working on it, but due to a loss of confidence a few years ago, then an injury last year, we haven't done a lot and I'm only really just getting into it again.

Any advice or thoughts would be very gratefully received!  Thanks


----------



## avthechav (4 August 2008)

Hi,
I hunt with the North Cotswold and it is never too wild (You can usually aviod the wild moments!).  I would definately recommend taking horsey to some early cub hunting with whoever you choose.  This usually starts in the beginning of September and is very early!! It starts off very quiet because the huntsmen are getting new hounds/horses e.t.c used to their job.  Its actually lovely once you have hauled your sorry arse out of bed at some ghastly hour.  Its usually bright and crisp- you see the sun come up and are home for a cooked breackfast by 9, Great way to start horses off as its usually very unexctiing and chilled.  I hope you have loadsa fun whatever you choose to do!


----------



## cpendle (4 August 2008)

Don't go with the Berkeley, can be very scarey with huge ditches!

I would strongly recommend the Cotswolds - its a really friendly hunt, the fields are relatively small, the jumps aren't generally huge and there is usually a 'non-jumping gang' who you can follow through gates if you want to.


----------



## skewby (4 August 2008)

That is brilliant guys, exactly the kind of feedback I wanted.  The Berkeley website mentions big ditches!  I know the going can be heavy their way too.

avthechav I love your username lol!

Looks like cubbing with the North Cotswold/Cotswold (cp1 I presume you mean the Cotswold, or do you mean either of the Cotswolds?  Sorry being thick here) could be the way to go!  Do I just email the secretary and tell her I'm a newbie?

Thanks again


----------



## avthechav (4 August 2008)

Username is due to my having to supress my TB Avey's chav tendencies!!She loves the boys anything pink and blingy and to be honest is a bit of a trollop (but I love her dearly and try to restrict the amount of chavviness!!)  PM me if you decide to go out- I am hoping to do a bit of cubbing on the chav, might not be able to afford hunting much though!! Hope you have fun


----------



## skewby (5 August 2008)

Lol avthechav, I think my lad would love your girl, he is a serious ladies' man!

I have emailed the secretary of the North Cotswold.  Meets aren't too far from me, about 10 miles.  I shall definitely pm you when I've heard from him.  Thanks so much!


----------



## RachelFerd (5 August 2008)

i've always hunted with the Berkeley (not on a super regular basis mind) - only because I lived in Berkeley and therefore the meets were often on my doorstep.

early season they generally hunt in the vale, which has a tendency to be wet and boggy - with some very big drainage ditches. There is also quite a lot of trappy narrow paths etc. to be on, which aren't good for a horse that is young or has a tendancy to kick. That said, the jumping on the vale meets doesn't tend to be huge, and there usually people taking alternate routes. When hunting in the thornbury direction the jumps tend to get bigger - there are some huge hedges out there, and children are generally discouraged from joining those meets (the field tends to be smaller there anyway)

Later in the season they move further up the hill side to Uley way etc. and the hunting there is probably fairly comparable to that of the nortth cotswold.


----------



## skewby (7 August 2008)

Thanks Rachel, I didn't want to go with the Berkeley originally (although they are probably closest) because I have heard the riding is challenging.  Don't want to be faced with a 5ft hedge first time out, thanks!  I did meet a couple of people from the hunt when I went to their fun ride and horsey wouldn't load on the way back :/ and they seemed very nice, one girl said she never even jumped.  But I think I might think about graduating to them later, if we get on ok  thanks.


----------



## monica987 (8 August 2008)

I hunt with the Cotswold and the VWH. Both have enough jumping opportunities (more so with the VWH) but I have never come across a jump where there hasn;t been a way around, and someone who will take you around. I didn't realise and jumped a massive wall...then I found out


----------



## cpendle (8 August 2008)

Hi Skewby, I mean the 'Cotswolds' not the 'North Cotswolds' or the 'Cotswolds Farmers' - they are all different.

Rather than emailing I'd phone the secretary - I'm sure she'd be delighted to welcome you along.


----------



## skewby (8 August 2008)

Thanks cp1.  I go to all their fun rides, and I do get confused sometimes!

That's reassuring lil ponios, thanks.  I don't like the idea of being totally overfaced.  Also terrific to see so many Gloucestershire people on here!

Getting very excited now!!!


----------

